

“A Shocking Sabbath Carnival of Death”: The Central Park Zoo wild animal hoax - Mz
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/history/2014/07/james_gordon_bennett_jr_s_new_york_herald_the_central_park_zoo_wild_animal.html

======
DiabloD3
The sad part is, I think they would have been arrested for terrorism charges
if they tried this today.

------
6581
I have a 150 Mbit connection. It took almost ten seconds until the text
appeared on that page (I guess because of fonts that needed to be downloaded).

I've noticed this on a growing number of sites recently. Is none of them doing
any user experience tests?

